# T-SHIRTS T-SHIRTS T-SHIRTS Hot off the presses....sort of!



## Jim (Feb 8, 2008)

*Please take the time to read the whole post!*
It is t-shirt time! I have come up with a t-shirt design and want to see if there is enough interest in putting in an order. I have been going back and forth with the guy for the design and I have been going back and forth with the guy who will be printing the shirts. I'm going to lay it all out on the table now.

The shirts are going to be ANVIL brand 976
100% preshrunk
short sleeve 
6.1 OZ. heavyweight Tee

Link for the t-shirt: Anvil 976
Womans : 978

I am going to be taking pre-orders and payment before I put the order in. The reason for this is a benefit to you. If you pre-order and pay you will be able to pick any color choice of shirt you want. If you click on the link above, you will see all the available choices. *The Print itself is going to be white*, shirt color if you pre-order is your choice. There are a ton of colors to choose from. Where else is that possible? 8)

Payment:
I am not selling these shirts to make a ton of money.....trust me on this. I'm only making a couple of bucks a shirt which goes to pay for the site and prizes and stuff. All the money will go back into TinBoats.Net. 

All sizes of adult shirts will be available.

Small thru XL will cost $12 a shirt + shipping
2XL and bigger will be $13 a shirt + shipping


I am going to go with the flat rate fee for shipping of $4.60. That is what the post office charges for a big envelope. I will not charge you more than $4.60. If it costs more....I will take the hit.

Method of payment.

Paypal ([email protected])
or Check/money order.

Turn around time will be 2 weeks from the time I place the order, and then however long it takes to get them to you. I would love to put the order in 2 weeks. That should give people plenty of time to decide if they want one.


I need to order 50 shirts, So whatever is left after the pre-order, I will have to choose the colors I think will eventually sell. So this is the time to get the color you want. Who knows maybe these will be collectibles one day LOL! 8)

If you have any questions, Fire away here or PM me.
*
I would like to have all pre-orders in by February 22, 2008, so I can order them the following monday.*

\/ \/ \/ \/


For a limited time I will also throw in a bumper sticker or two. 8)

*CONFIRMED & PAID*
1, One large in cactus green
2, Three - XXL Black, Navy, Independence Red
3, One Large Azalea
4, One XL Smoke, One XL Black
5, Two XL Black
6, One XL Black
7, One 2XL in Kelly Green
8, Two XL Kelly Green, Mandarin Orange
9 One XL Royal Blue
10, One L in navy blue
11, One xl black and one xl catus green.
12, One Medium City Green
13, One XL in Texas Orange and XL in Chocolate
14, One Large Black
15, Two City Green 2XL :shock: 
16, One Storm Gray XL
17, 1 black large, 1 medium Charcoal, 2 XL Black
18, Large: Navy Blue. Item #976. (1) XL: Charity Pink. Item #978
19, 1 - Extra Large Manderin Orange,1- Extra Large Celedon,1- Extra Large Ivy
20, 1- Large black, 1 XL Navy Blue


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 8, 2008)

Im in they look incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ill PM you my order


----------



## slim357 (Feb 8, 2008)

wow thats a lot of color options, I want one but cant decided between black or smoke. Let me know when the cut off for pre order is and ill make a last min decision.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm in also!  . I'll place my order as soon as I talk to my wife to see which color she wants. We'll be out there double-advertising the site!. You're right, lots of colors to choose from!


----------



## boathauler32 (Feb 8, 2008)

Very cool!!! I'm in.


----------



## jawz13 (Feb 9, 2008)

those look awesome wrestling ends next weekend so ill be on the site more often


----------



## Popeye (Feb 10, 2008)

Dropped the check (in an envelope) in the mailbox on the way to werk this morning for mine.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm confused and have my usual bunch of questions :wink: . If the shirt color only shows specific sizes under it, does that mean it only comes in those sizes? Trying to get the order for my wife and I together  

Is an order from the ladies section same price? Just checking?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 11, 2008)

Bass Addict - to answer your question, yes they have CharityPink, Hot Pink and Frosted Pink.

You are set


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 11, 2008)

Cool, you buy it for me and every fishing trip i go on ill wear that shirt and post a pic of me (and my dinks) in that pink shirt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I aint proud, remember this picture............................


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> I'm confused and have my usual bunch of questions :wink: . If the shirt color only shows specific sizes under it, does that mean it only comes in those sizes? Trying to get the order for my wife and I together
> 
> Is an order from the ladies section same price? Just checking?



I would assume yes on the first question and Im not sure about the ladies section. I will be calling the guy because he only gave me the one number of anvil 976. I will let you know.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 11, 2008)

Jim said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > I'm confused and have my usual bunch of questions :wink: . If the shirt color only shows specific sizes under it, does that mean it only comes in those sizes? Trying to get the order for my wife and I together
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Popeye (Feb 11, 2008)

Greg,

It looks like sand is the closest color to your old washed khakis :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 11, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Greg,
> 
> It looks like sand is the closest color to your old washed khakis :lol:



 My wife says I have too much khaki stuff, lol. When I bought a pr of pants recently she was there to ensure I got a different color, lol


----------



## marshbass (Feb 13, 2008)

Jim, Shirts look good but I would like your logo with the bass head and muscular arm......since I am an x-bodybuilder, I guess it caught my attention....will order a tinboat shirt soon.....kenny


----------



## bcritch (Feb 14, 2008)

Order sent! They look great.


----------



## Nickk (Feb 14, 2008)

You've got $$


----------



## Jim (Feb 15, 2008)

Update:

I called the shirt guy and asked him about the 978 model for women. He said no problem same price, So I updated the first link. Click on the womans 978 link and pick sizes and colors that way.


I also can Get Sweatshirts but they are up there in price PM me if interested.
2 styles 2 weights. 

Jim


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 15, 2008)

I just sent my check for 2 XL in City Green!

These are gonna be killer shirts!

*
I urge everyone to pre-order NOW , there are secret things brewing for those who pre-order
*


----------



## Popeye (Feb 15, 2008)

My order has been placed and Jim has my check already. Of course, in all the excitement I kind of lost track myself and forgot to tell him my size.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 15, 2008)

esquired said:


> I just sent my check for 2 XL in City Green!



2XL, come on Dave, you're not that big :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 15, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > I just sent my check for 2 XL in City Green!
> ...



I am still growing


I like to order large that way if I have a big dinner they still fit


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 15, 2008)

I really like the design, and I am also happy with the t-shirt brand. Anvil shirts are top notch, are actually pre shrunk, fit well, and last forever. I will be sending my check tomorrow. Thanks again, I will proudly wear my tinboats shirt.


----------



## switchback (Feb 16, 2008)

I just ordered..
1xl black and 1 xl catus green.
payment sent to paypal


----------



## little anth (Feb 16, 2008)

i got a L in navy blue  
paypal


----------



## bcritch (Feb 17, 2008)

Come on Guys & Girls order a shirt or two.. We have 16 shirts ordered so far and Jim has to order 50. Let's help support the site. The money goes right back into the site.


----------



## Jim (Feb 17, 2008)

bcritch said:


> Come on Guys & Girls order a shirt or two.. We have 16 shirts ordered so far and Jim has to order 50. Let's help support the site. The money goes right back into the site.





Thanks Bcritch! but Guys do not worry about it. If you don't want a shirt its no big deal...honestly. I will sit on them and sell them off eventually.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 17, 2008)

Ill be placing an order for 5 once the banks open again


----------



## Jim (Feb 18, 2008)

One week left to get your pre-order and money in. 

This will be the only opportunity to get a color of your choice. 


This is not a sales pitch....I just know some people wait last minute....like me.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 18, 2008)

Order a shirt or i will subject you to online taunting and ridicule 

ORDER NOW


----------



## Popeye (Feb 18, 2008)

esquired said:


> Order a shirt or i will subject you to online taunting and ridicule
> 
> ORDER NOW



That in and of itself could almost cause me to cancel my order, but I really want the shirt. Could you just taunt and ridicule me even though I have a shirt on order? :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 18, 2008)

YES!

I will start by changing your name to just *"flounder"*


----------



## Popeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you sir, may I have another


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 18, 2008)

esquired said:


> Order a shirt or i will subject you to online taunting and ridicule
> 
> ORDER NOW



What gives man you have been taunting me since ive been here, Is it all gonna stop when i order a shirt?


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 18, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > Order a shirt or i will subject you to online taunting and ridicule
> ...



:lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 18, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > Order a shirt or i will subject you to online taunting and ridicule
> ...



Only because you have a special place in my heart


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 18, 2008)

esquired said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > esquired said:
> ...



Can ya show me where on the diagram?


----------



## Popeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Can I be the embolism?


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 18, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Can I be the embolism?



If i can be an aneurysm in Dave's brain!!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 21, 2008)

esquired said:


> Order a shirt or i will subject you to online taunting and ridicule
> 
> ORDER NOW



I ordered 5 total

1 for my super cool bro for his birthday which is today!!!!!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAN, YOU ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
2 for me
and 2 for Joe

NOW LEAVE ME BE ESQUIRED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Popeye (Feb 21, 2008)

BA,
Who are you kidding? You're just gonna steal it back from your brother anyhow aren't you? :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 21, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> BA,
> Who are you kidding? You're just gonna steal it back from your brother anyhow aren't you? :lol:




Shhhhhhhhh dont tell him about my masterplan!!!!!


----------



## Popeye (Feb 21, 2008)

I just hope _YOU _like the color you bought him.


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok folks! Last Weekend to get me your order and $. The order goes in first thing Monday morning with a 2 week turn around. \/ \/ \/ \/ 


Thank you!
Jim


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 22, 2008)

> ...The order goes in first thing Monday morning with a 2 week turn around.




Hopefully we'll have some warm weather by then (wishful thinking) to wear outside and sport our new "team" shirts. If not I'll wear it inside :wink: 

Hmmm, another shirt idea......*TEAM TiNBOATS.net*


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 22, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> I just hope _YOU _like the color you bought him.



I like the color, ill just have to pack on a few hundred pounds before i will be able to wear it. HEHEHE


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2008)

Shirts have been ordered! 

I want to thank all of you who pre-ordered a shirt. If you pre-ordered a shirt, You will be put into a special drawing tonight and the winner will receive a Custom Painted "Exclusive" PCBAITS Top water walking bait Inscribed with a Tinboats.net logo. You cant't just buy these puppies off the shelf :wink:

Turn around time for the shirts is 2 weeks, The minute I get them they will be going out!


----------



## little anth (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet good luck to all


----------



## shizzy (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you, Jim. I cant wait to get my shirt!


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2008)

Pulled the name tonight and the winner was bcritch!

Congrats man you won one of my custom painted bluegill painted baits from pcbaits:

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1608

I will send it out this week.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats bcritch, I came in 5th and I won a shirt, that I paid for :lol:


----------



## switchback (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats bcritch. I'll be wearing mine when they get here.


----------



## bcritch (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Jim. I just found out from the newsletter. I must have been sleeping all week  These baits are top notch and it will add to my PCBaits Collection.


----------



## bcritch (Feb 29, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Congrats bcritch, I came in 5th and I won a shirt, that I paid for :lol:



Thanks Flounderhead
Nice win on the shirt :lol:


----------



## bcritch (Feb 29, 2008)

switchback said:


> Congrats bcritch. I'll be wearing mine when they get here.



Thanks switchback. If I didn't welcome you to the site already, Welcome!


----------



## shamoo (Feb 29, 2008)

Congrats Mr. bcritch, ya gotta love this site


----------



## bcritch (Mar 1, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Congrats Mr. bcritch, ya gotta love this site



Thanks Mr. Shamoo. Yeah the guy who told me about this site is alright in my book :wink:


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 12, 2008)

bringing this back to the top - WHAT'S THE STATUS OF OUR SHIRTS????????????????


----------



## Jim (Mar 12, 2008)

FishingCop said:


> bringing this back to the top - WHAT'S THE STATUS OF OUR SHIRTS????????????????



I emailed the company this afternoon to get a status check! So Im hoping to hear something this evening or early morning, Or I will be calling him tomorrow at lunch.


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks, just curious - it is way too early for t-shirt weather here anyway, but I thought I rememberd you saying it was about a 2-week delivery after you placed the order...... No big deal, when they come, they come....


----------



## Jim (Mar 12, 2008)

FishingCop said:


> Thanks, just curious - it is way too early for t-shirt weather here anyway, but I thought I rememberd you saying it was about a 2-week delivery after you placed the order...... No big deal, when they come, they come....



No problem at all. This was the first time I ever did this, but then after I placed the order...he did the proofing???and then I had to approve the final design on the shirt...and then we went back and forth with phone and emails for 2-3 days #-o . So maybe it was 2 weeks after the approval? My last email with him about the order was March 4. I'm definitely going to get in touch with him to get an ETA.


----------



## Jim (Mar 13, 2008)

Got an email from the print shirt guy, The shirts are being printed tomorrow. \/


----------



## bcritch (Mar 14, 2008)

Jim said:


> Pulled the name tonight and the winner was bcritch!
> 
> Congrats man you won one of my custom painted bluegill painted baits from pcbaits:
> 
> ...



Jim, I received it today. Looks great! Thank you sir!


----------



## Jim (Mar 16, 2008)

Shirts are ready!  

I will pick them up Wednesday and try to have them out by Friday...Monday the latest.


Thank for your patience guys!

Jim


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2008)

Shirts are in hand (well in a big box) \/ I will sort them out tonight and tomorrow to make sure this guy did not screw them up and then send them out latest by Monday.


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 19, 2008)

Good deal... But??????? no comment on how they turned out??????


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2008)

FishingCop said:


> Good deal... But??????? no comment on how they turned out??????



I am going to post some pics tonight! 8) :wink:


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 19, 2008)

Jim said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > Good deal... But??????? no comment on how they turned out??????
> ...



Well, I guess that must mean that they turned out okay??? :lol: :lol: 

Weather here is still NOT t-shirt weather, but can't wait to receive mine to drool over until I can wear it :lol:


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2008)

FishingCop said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > FishingCop said:
> ...



I opened the box and it looked like fruit flavor Life savers. The guy must of had a blast picking out all the different size and color shirts. :LOL2:


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 19, 2008)

> I opened the box and it looked like fruit flavor Life savers. The guy must of had a blast picking out all the different size and color shirts.



Cool! Will inagurate ours the first time we take the boat out..........when it warms up, lol


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2008)

Here is a glimpse! 8) 

They came out really nice! I'm happy with them so far!


----------



## Popeye (Mar 20, 2008)

Gotta think about maybe hats in the future too. Looking forward to wearing mine making the others jealous. Plus a couple of bumper stickers and I'll be set for a while.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 20, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Gotta think about maybe hats in the future too...



A nice low-profile/pre-formed brim/monogrammed cap would be cool! 


Shirts look great! 8)


----------



## Popeye (Mar 20, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> A nice low-profile/pre-formed brim/monogrammed cap would be cool!
> 
> Shirts look great! 8)



Preformed brim... Does that mean the brim has a severe rolled look to it? Don't really care for that look myself.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 21, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > A nice low-profile/pre-formed brim/monogrammed cap would be cool! 8)
> ...




Well, not real severe, but some shape to it. Not a fan of the almost flat-brim look or the high crowns (like the ship's caps we had to wear). If the brim has too much roll to it it hits my glasses 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 21, 2008)

I think a hat like this woudl be perfect:







Just add TinBoats,Net


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 21, 2008)

Go for it, lol! :lol:


----------



## Popeye (Mar 21, 2008)

That sure is a special Easter bonnet you have there Sunshine. (read it out loud with a lisp for full effect)


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> No t-shirts for easter gifts  Well can't wait for them to come in soon. Did they go out today Jim?



By the time you read this, they will have been shipped out! I will be at the post office by 8:30 AM. Its 2:47AM and I just finished packing them all up. 

The order was spot on and no mistakes were made :beer: 

Below is the sweatshirt I had the guy make me. It is nice and comfortable.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 22, 2008)

Jim said:


> By the time you read this, they will have been shipped out! I will be at the post office by 8:30 AM. Its 2:47AM and I just finished packing them all up.



I suppose the fact that I am reading this at 2:07am doesn't count. Nice looking sweatshirt.


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > By the time you read this, they will have been shipped out! I will be at the post office by 8:30 AM. Its 2:47AM and I just finished packing them all up.
> ...



I suppose the fact that Im reading this means its 3:24 AM and i cant sleep.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm at werk so I have an excuse for being awake but should I be werking or surfing???


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 22, 2008)

Jim - I think you meant 1:47 AM?????????? Maybe you are the guy who is changing the settings on my camera that allows me to take photos in the future?

Love the shirts man, I might never take mine off


----------



## Popeye (Mar 22, 2008)

Maybe he is hiding in Bermuda


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2008)

*ALL SHIRTS DELIVERED!*

\/ \/ \/ 

:beer: :USA1:


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 22, 2008)

Jim said:


> *ALL SHIRTS DELIVERED!*
> 
> \/ \/ \/
> 
> :beer: :USA1:



????? i didnt get mine yet


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > *ALL SHIRTS DELIVERED!*
> ...



:shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 22, 2008)

I'll have my eyes on the mailbox!  . 

May have to order a TinBoats sweatshirt next fall/winter 8)


----------



## Popeye (Mar 22, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > *ALL SHIRTS DELIVERED!*
> ...



I just checked my mail box and I didn't get mine yet either. That Post Office sure is slow. :lol:


----------



## slim357 (Mar 24, 2008)

when you say delivered you mean mailed right?


----------



## Jim (Mar 24, 2008)

slim357 said:


> when you say delivered you mean mailed right?



Yes!

Sorry! 

Delivered to the Post office!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 24, 2008)

I GOT MINE TODAY

What a great shirt


----------



## Jim (Mar 24, 2008)

esquired said:


> I GOT MINE TODAY
> 
> What a great shirt



Wow already? Post office is quick!


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 24, 2008)

esquired said:


> I GOT MINE TODAY
> 
> What a great shirt


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 24, 2008)

I got mine today, it looks great, and I am wearing it now. Thanks a lot Jim, for getting everything together so quickly. I also put my bumper sticker on my car yesterday.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 24, 2008)

We got ours today, and if i could lose that 15 extra pounds i I might actually fit in the medium one I ordered, Thanks Jim :wink: Now if our new bamboo stick mold would just get here we would be all set.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Mar 24, 2008)

Got mine today too! They look great. Thanks Jim. Thanks to BT lures as well...I'll be livin' the high life.


----------



## Nickk (Mar 24, 2008)

Got mine today and a BT lure. The BT is yellow like a Yoo Hoo top!


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 24, 2008)

Got our shirts today also... they look great

Thanks Jim & BT lures.


----------



## bcritch (Mar 25, 2008)

I got mine last night as well and they look great. Thanks Jim and thank you BT Lures.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 25, 2008)

got mine, might throw it on today if i head down to the river


----------



## Popeye (Mar 25, 2008)

Got mine on right now. Gonna wear it all day and maybe even sleep in it :lol: Got the BT lure as well. To be honest, I really don't if I'll use it though. Not because I don't like it, I just don't fish that way. Small jigs with minnows or wax worms for crappie on a slip bobber or trolling for salmon with large trolling spoons are more my style.


----------



## shamoo (Mar 25, 2008)

just got my shirts, very nice Mr. Jim    also the new and improved sticker and a bottle cap lure in silver, betcha I catch some fish on that baby!! if not maybe I'll go to the local saloon and try to catch a hybrid (gotta match the hatch) :wink: 
Thank-you BT lures


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 25, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Got mine on right now. Gonna wear it all day and maybe even sleep in it :lol: Got the BT lure as well. To be honest, I really don't if I'll use it though. Not because I don't like it, I just don't fish that way. Small jigs with minnows or wax worms for crappie on a slip bobber or trolling for salmon with large trolling spoons are more my style.



Flounder - try jigging it for the crappie - I bet it works!


----------



## shizzy (Mar 25, 2008)

Jim,

Thanks for the shirt, BT Lure and stickers, they are delivered...The shirts came out really well.  The postwomen could not find the package at first in the bin where my stuff is usually placed but then saw it was put in the "S" section. Got a few curious looks from others when she read the name on the envelope out loud.... "Shizzy?" It was pretty funny. :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 25, 2008)

Got our shirts today, and they look great! 8) . 

Also, thanks for the TinBoats stickers and the BT Lure!


----------



## Popeye (Mar 25, 2008)

But it's a Bud cap. The fish I hang out with have more class than that. :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 25, 2008)

Mine's a Corona! 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 25, 2008)

Mine is a rock (as in stone, not Rolling)


----------



## slim357 (Mar 25, 2008)

not sure what type mine is think its bud select dont have it here infront of me so i cant remeber i gave it a few tosses today no takers, im not sure on how to use it really tho.


----------



## little anth (Mar 25, 2008)

got mine thanks looks sweet wil be usin the bt lures foe snappers in lagoons :wink:


----------



## switchback (Mar 25, 2008)

Got mine yesterday and they look great. I also appreciate the BT lure and bumper sticker. Thanks


----------

